# Tool for hammering a grounding rod in the ground



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> what do the guys in areas like Austin, Tx, where the bedrock is right under the soil do for grounding rods-is there enough soil to install to full depth?


Probably use a grounding plate.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I have two laborers out there. I found a bit online it's on its way. I think it will help speed things up and make it easier for them. That's all.


Mike:
So did the bit work?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I will find out on the next build, I did get this, I will put a deep socket on it and try it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052IO5PQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Didn't read the thread..

just want to share what I saw one day.

We were waiting for the temp service to be set up, and then the linesmen showed up... with two apprentices. The apprentices job was to hammer in the ground rod.... the linesmen gave them a 16 oz hammer :laughing:

That was a good day.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Didn't read the thread.. just want to share what I saw one day. We were waiting for the temp service to be set up, and then the linesmen showed up... with two apprentices. The apprentices job was to hammer in the ground rod.... the linesmen gave them a 16 oz hammer :laughing: That was a good day.


 Why not if you get paid by the hour . But still sucks hammering it down .


----------

